# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Oatmeal Crusted Chicken Tenders

## letmein

This sounds crazy but it rocks. Mix 1 cup of dry rolled oats with paprika, cajun spices, onion powder. Mix in alittle MCT oil to get it to stick together a bit. Roll chicken tenders in it until coated. Bake at 400 for 15 minutes. If you dn't have MCT try coating with eggbeaters first then dip in the oats. I may never eat chicken the same again! Enjoy

----------


## Pheedno

That sounds pretty good. I'll give'em a try this evening

----------


## nuke

It also works good if you crush up rice cakes..

----------


## Tobey

Thanks for the tip. We are always looking for ways to spice up chicken!LOL
IC

----------


## biggnik56

What about using Grape Nuts for the breader?

----------


## big L 17

that sounds awesome i am trying it tonight

----------


## jman98z24

I just made them, and they are sooooo good it feels like I am cheating.
 :7up:

----------


## Boost n Juice

Awesome! I've been doing something simular with breast, not the tenderloins...

Just wanted to pass on some tips...(My uncle who's an excutive chef perfected this)

First, to make any chicken recipe taste better, you should brine the chicken...Just put the chicken in a bowl or zip top bag with salt water one hour before cooking...It makes the chicken so much more juicy...

For the oatmeal coating recipe...

Put a half cup of oatmeal into the food processor and powderize it...Mix in your favorite spice rub, I use ms. dash and do several quick pulses...(I actually make a huge batch of this once and store it)...

Dry off the freshly brined chicken with paper towels and coat in the oatmeal powder...

Dip the chicken into a bowl of egg whites...

Redip the chicken into the spice powderized oatmeal and cook...


Two more pieces of advice with cooking...To have an EVEN crispy chicken pieces, air needs to get to the bottom of the chicken...So just placing them on a cookie sheet isn't the best option...A very cheap way is to just put a cooling rack onto of a cookie sheet...Air can still circulate under the chicken making it evenly crispy...

If you like extra crispy coating, cook the chicken until it's just undercooked...Then throw the chicken under the broiler 30 seconds on each side...



If you have a food processor, you can powderize the oatmeal...

----------


## mitch911

awesome any nutrional facts on this..im wondering how many carbs per breast..just bought a shitload of skinless boneless breast and wanna give it a try

----------


## kif

sounds great

----------


## liftin

sounds awsome..will give a try.. and to add as above some nutritional values would be great.. im guessing this is considered a HEALTHY PWO meal?

----------


## GeneticFreakshow

For the oatmeal coating recipe...

Put a half cup of oatmeal into the food processor and powderize it...Mix in your favorite spice rub, I use ms. dash and do several quick pulses...(I actually make a huge batch of this once and store it)...

Dry off the freshly brined chicken with paper towels and coat in the oatmeal powder...

Dip the chicken into a bowl of egg whites...

Redip the chicken into the spice powderized oatmeal and cook...


Two more pieces of advice with cooking...To have an EVEN crispy chicken pieces, air needs to get to the bottom of the chicken...So just placing them on a cookie sheet isn't the best option...A very cheap way is to just put a cooling rack onto of a cookie sheet...Air can still circulate under the chicken making it evenly crispy...

If you like extra crispy coating, cook the chicken until it's just undercooked...Then throw the chicken under the broiler 30 seconds on each side...

SOUND DELICIOUS!!!!! i am going to make a batch of that SH1T : Hijack:

----------


## Schmidty

bbbbbbbuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmppppppppppppp

----------

